# looking at woodmaster pellet boiler,  any good?



## steelman (Apr 26, 2012)

it has small hopper, auger, outdoor furnace, 100ft 0f pex,   owner says he burned 10 tons last year on 1700 sqft home?  last year was a very mild year.  why so much pellets?  are these furnaces known to be inefficient?  im thinking he should have been around 4 ton.  i asked and he said home is not insulated well.  ?  thats a lot of pellets.  must have door open?
  would like to heat pole barn with hydraunic in floor system.  what are these units worth at 2 years old?
he is asking $3500. 

thank you for any help.  some day ill be able to answer something instead of asking the Q's

jim


----------



## SmokeEater (Apr 26, 2012)

steelman said:


> it has small hopper, auger, outdoor furnace, 100ft 0f pex, owner says he burned 10 tons last year on 1700 sqft home? last year was a very mild year. why so much pellets? are these furnaces known to be inefficient? im thinking he should have been around 4 ton. i asked and he said home is not insulated well. ? thats a lot of pellets. must have door open?
> would like to heat pole barn with hydraunic in floor system. what are these units worth at 2 years old?
> he is asking $3500.
> 
> jim


 
steelman, I looked at the Woodmaster boilers before I bought and I was intrigued by the "flex fuel" pellet/cordwood/wood chip boiler, but didn't buy because they were very pricy.  I didn't know that Woodmaster produced an outdoor pellet boiler, but if the one you're lookin at is the flex fuel, take another look.


----------



## timbur (Apr 27, 2012)

steelman , is it the AFS900 or the AFS1100 . For 1700 sq ft I'm assuming it's the AFS 900 which , sells for $6495 new and comes with the small hopper and auger . 10 tons of pellets for 1700 sq ft , wow he must've been leaving the doors open .
I would say $3500 isn't bad for a 2 yr old unit . If I remember correctly Woodmaster was offering a conversion kit for these to burn reg firewood in them .
FWIW they did this to a bunch of AFS 1100 and market it as the LT90 saying it has 76% eff . I am doing the final connections to my 2400 sq ft radiant slab tonight with an LT90 . ( We're having a family reunion tomorrow and the Elite 100 is not in yet , I am going to heat my house with LT 90 this winter . )


----------



## steelman (Apr 28, 2012)

timbur said:


> steelman , is it the AFS900 or the AFS1100 . For 1700 sq ft I'm assuming it's the AFS 900 which , sells for $6495 new and comes with the small hopper and auger . 10 tons of pellets for 1700 sq ft , wow he must've been leaving the doors open .
> I would say $3500 isn't bad for a 2 yr old unit . If I remember correctly Woodmaster was offering a conversion kit for these to burn reg firewood in them .
> FWIW they did this to a bunch of AFS 1100 and market it as the LT90 saying it has 76% eff . I am doing the final connections to my 2400 sq ft radiant slab tonight with an LT90 . ( We're having a family reunion tomorrow and the Elite 100 is not in yet , I am going to heat my house with LT 90 this winter . )


 
yes AFS900.    i think it will make a nice unit but worry about the efficiency.  seen some units that really eat up the fuel,  both wood and pellet boilers. 

  think ill hold off and see what els come along, and save up some cash,  to many projects,  boy did i under estimate the cost of a new shop from scratch.

thanks for the reply.


----------

